# Declaracion de Renta - how do it work?



## mcspluf (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am self employed and the clock it ticking to return my Declaracion de Renta. I have no idea how to go about this. 

I understand I have a few options: 
1. I can fill in the form online myself (my Spanish is not great and the form seems complicated)
2. I can ask for and accept Agencia Tributaria's version (which I don't know how to do either).
3. I can pay one of the (it seems many) companies who will do it for me.

I would like to be able to do this for myself. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?

Many thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mcspluf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am self employed and the clock it ticking to return my Declaracion de Renta. I have no idea how to go about this.
> 
> ...


As autonomo in Spain, as I understand it, you have to do things differently. I seem to recall that you have to do quarterly returns!

Your best bet is to find a gestor to do it for you - you need an accountant anyway! I would not advise using one of the many companies as they may charge 'too' much.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

i agree you have to do quarterly returns best to find a good gestor that can sort it for you around here we pay 40 euros a month and they do everything for us


----------



## mcspluf (Jul 18, 2012)

*Declaración de Renta - How does it work?*

I've been a self employed teacher for awhile and I always only did an annual tax return. In any case, how do I go about contacting a gestor? Is it really worth it? Isn't there any online help available?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mcspluf said:


> I've been a self employed teacher for awhile and I always only did an annual tax return. In any case, how do I go about contacting a gestor? Is it really worth it? Isn't there any online help available?


OOPS!!!!


Are you paying the autonomo SS payment of about 260 euros/month?


----------



## mcspluf (Jul 18, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> OOPS!!!!
> 
> 
> Are you paying the autonomo SS payment of about 260 euros/month?


That's right.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a gestor and forget problems


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

use a fully qualified tax accountant


----------

